# JD 3005 Brake Adjustment



## GeorgeTE20 (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone know the procedure for adjusting the brakes on a John Deere 3005?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Underneath the tractor you have brake actuation rods from the brake pedal fulcrum to the levers on the brake drums. You will see two nuts and a round turnbuckle on those rods. Loosen the two nuts on each, then turn the turnbuckle until you achieve the desired adjustment, then tighten the two nuts on the rod.


----------

